# How to calculate the sell and buy pressure for ASX or US based stocks?



## une_58 (24 September 2017)

Hello all,

I was wondering if there was any way to calculate or estimate the sell and buy pressure for ASX or US based stocks.

for example,

Is there is any way to obtain the number of buyers and sellers (both released sales and the one waiting in the queue), their types (institutional vs individual) and the aggregated volume for all listed stocks on a daily based? then it would be easy to divide the number of buyers to sellers to get a feel of the pressure .

thanx


----------

